# Enrico Puglisi Dubbing Brushes???



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with this product? I guess it is mostly for salt water flies, but I've been playing with it for fresh. It is Puglisi's material about an inch across with tiny rubber legs as part of the brush with wire holding it together. It makes a leech instantly. I've tied a wooly bugger with it, but it should be called the Extra-wooly Bugger. I've also tied in a 6" zonker strip and made a "head" out of the dub for an attempt at a Fly-worm. Any techniques, fly formulas, or sites where I can see it used would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome stuff! I have some ordered some but you can make it very easily by clipping them about 1 inch and make your own dubbing brush. I have been using EP minnow flies all year since last year and its the best thing to come out for synethic material for fly tying bar none! I have 6 largemouth this year from 20 inch to 24 inch all on EP minnows. I tie my own and I have been making them started yesterday with glass rattles. They are Badazzes! I will be heading to Florida for a month in Feb. so I am making a bunch shrimps and crab patterns to take along.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Hey dog,

Any chance you can give a play-by-play on tying those things? WOW!!!!!! Looks like a great smallie fly.

FP


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I would like to but it is easier done than said. These pictured have tungsten conehead applied to for quick sinking in fast water. Yes you are right they do and will outfish just about anything (even the bait boys)for smallmouths. I know I was average at least 30 smallies on these every week on the rivers here. but I had better luck on the smaller version than the big ones as pictured. 
When tieing with this material thast have to keep in mind less is definitly better. Less also makes it sink better and really comes alive. Where I had put a bit to much it would float but van be good also as I found out as it imitate a injured minnow on the surfaces. Mad River Outfitters carry these flies and have some the materials to do these flies. That is what I did, I bought a couple eventhough they expensive! But you will catch some nice fish on them no doubt. Also when fishing these I use a heavier tippet ( 1x or 2x)so as not lose them. Fish dont really care if you used 30 lb test line. I was loosing to many of them using 3x and 4x.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I'll mess with it and see what I come up with.

When you lose an eye do they still seem as effective?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Found this on the web

http://www.flyfishohio.com/Puglisi_Baitfish.htm


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That is a good demostration. I do it a little different but practice is what will get it good. Once you get the idea then it is much easier. I find using a heavier hook to make fly sink works better than the standard wire stainless hook. Use your imagnination for patterns.


----------

